# TTOC usergroup?



## ray (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello,

I've joined the TTOC a while back and got my membership card and sticker and AbsoluteTT etc and went to my profile and choose the TTOC group etc.

But I still don't have a TTOC badge thingy under my usergroup...

And my profile says "status pending" or something like that...

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.
R.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

See this thread for details of what to do:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23261

That thread is in fact at the top of this very board, the second Announcement down :roll: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Scott(?) 



scott28tt said:


> See this thread for details of what to do:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23261
> 
> That thread is in fact at the top of this very board, the second Announcement down :roll: :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

nutts said:


> Thanks Scott(?)


You're welcome, I just happened to spot the thread and remember having seen this question before :idea:


----------



## ray (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh yeah.

I think that I've PM/emailed/IM'ed nutts...

Problem is that I've got the memory of a hamster...

:lol:

:roll:

Nutts - please help?

Thanks.
R.



scott28tt said:


> See this thread for details of what to do:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23261
> 
> That thread is in fact at the top of this very board, the second Announcement down :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

not strictly on topic, but....

If you want to check if an IM has been sent, you can look in the Sent and Out boxes 

(Can never remember which is which, but one shows those that have been read, other is un-read)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can't remember seeing it and I have no records in my inbox... send me the details again and I'll do it!!


----------



## ray (Jul 1, 2004)

You have PM... I hope. :lol:


nutts said:


> Can't remember seeing it and I have no records in my inbox... send me the details again and I'll do it!!


----------



## ray (Jul 1, 2004)

Woohoo!

Thanks! I see that little badge next to my name. It's made my day!

:lol:

Thanks.
R.



nutts said:


> Can't remember seeing it and I have no records in my inbox... send me the details again and I'll do it!!


----------

